# virgin active gyms



## sweepdog (Sep 14, 2009)

what are virgin active gyms like any good for bodybuilding?


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Not great for bodybuilding in my opinion

I train there, no gym is perfect just gotta make do


----------



## sweepdog (Sep 14, 2009)

going by what you look like mate,think i'll try them out lol


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

sweepdog said:


> going by what you look like mate,think i'll try them out lol


lol sometime you have to make do

To put this into context we only got 45kg dumbbells and a lat pull down in Feb.

i'm still waiting for the 50kgs to arrive


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

I use one in Edinburgh, not great but does the trick


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Doesnt matter what gym you sign up to. I know your comment might have been made in jest but bizzlewood didnt get to his size from just entering virgin fitness, it wasnt the amazing music, tv screens the free towels and super friendly staff or the special classes that come free with subscription.

Visit a gym find out if it has the appropriate weights etc that you know your be using find out the peak times and what atmosphere among the other gym rats are, negotiating a 7 day trial isnt to much to ask also finding out about the other gyms in the local area pricing might help with a discount. Everything else such as sauna's more than one bench press (are their any??) massage rooms, PT trainers willing to rinse you of your money is just a bonus.


----------



## sweepdog (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm thinking of checking edinburgh one out,How much is the membership?


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

sweepdog said:


> I'm thinking of checking edinburgh one out,How much is the membership?


I have an off peak one which means I can only use the gym monday to friday until 4pm and all day at the weekends.

Suits me tbh as after 5 it is like a frigging night club in there


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Doh!!!!! in answer to your original quaestion I pay 42 per month


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Mate of mine trains at virgin active in glasgow, he recommends it highly


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

I use Leeds kirkstall its big, over 2 floors and is well equipped but gets packed at times. Suppose each branch is different.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Watch out for the prices I pay 80 something a month


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Get a free pass, have a look around, and check out the equipment. If there is any other gyms in area, check them out too. i used to go to fitness first and it done me for a year or so but i soon found something more suited to my needs. It means travelling a little bit further but totally worth it.


----------



## gdawe5 (Oct 7, 2010)

The Virgin Active Website shows locations, I guess the gyms up in Scotland are rated better than the ones down in London?

Virgin Site: http://www.virginactive.co.uk/ClubInfo/ClubFinder.aspx

London Gyms: http://www.uncoverengland.com/ucc947318155_gyms.html


----------



## sweepdog (Sep 14, 2009)

Might check out thompsons gym in leith,heard good things


----------

